

How  Twitter’s New Redesign Makes It More Like Sina Weibo - biesnecker
http://www.penn-olson.com/2011/12/09/twitter-redesign-like-sina-weibo/

======
x5315
It seems that most of the 'new' features described in this post have existed
since the last new Twitter (from a year ago). Some just slightly more recent
than that.

I'm not sure that saying Twitter has 'grown more like Weibo' is accurate given
that those features have been around since before the redesign.

(disclosure: I work for Twitter)

------
zalew
the thing I care more about is screen real estate usage on my phone, now
everything is smaller and a vast percentage of space is wasted by that
pointless border.

------
olalonde
Well it seems Chinese startups might not be all copycats.

